# American Pale Ale - Extract?



## Stagwa (4/9/08)

Hi Fellow Brewers,



Im new to extract brewing and would like to try an American Pale Ale style. I would like a beer that is big in flavor and average in alcohol around 5%. 

Im trying to make a beer with a similar flavor profile to Little Creature Pale Ale or similar. Im not trying to replicate Little Creatures but make a good sample of the style. I dont mind if the flavor is bigger, stronger, or more ballsy or whatever you like to call it.

Please direct me to any extract recipes for this style of beer.

Cheers,
Stagwa


----------



## braufrau (4/9/08)

linky


----------



## mckenry (4/9/08)

Stagwa said:


> Hi Fellow Brewers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stagwa,
Depends on what YOU mean by extract... braufrau linked you to an extract recipe. He's right. I'm guessing youre new to brewing totally?? If you just mean a tin of concentrate, this is hopped malt extract. If the tin is 1.7k then you'll need another 1kg of fermentables... This is known as 'Kit & Kilo'. Extract brewing is slightly more involved. Anyway, I'm starting to digress. It all depends on what YOU meant. If you did mean the tin of hopped malt extract, I suggest for your tastes, similar to LCPA go for a 3kg tin (no extra 1kg required) of American Pale Ale made by ESB. Use the SafAle yeast (should be supplied - if not, its code is US-05) Grab a bit of extra Cascade hops, search here for LCPA clones and get an idea.
Cheers


----------



## Mantis (4/9/08)

braufrau said:


> linky



I have done a couple of ales almost exactly like the one in the link (just finished a keg of one last night), and they have been very good. I have been using light liquied malt extract and pale crystal grains with various hop regimes. 

The one I just finished was
4kg LLME
300g Bairds crystal

40g Northen Brewer 6.6% 45 min
20g Hallertau 15min
15g Hallertau 1 min

American ale dry yeast (aka 1056)

Came out higher alcohol than you are after at about 5.7% but if you drop the LLME down to 3.5kg you should be about right

The one in the fermenter at the moment used a bit over 3kg of LLME and I tried Chinook hops in the mix instead of some of the northen brewer


----------



## RobboMC (5/9/08)

For a kits and bits version of this famous recipe,
try replacing half of the 6.6lb ( 3 kg ) of with a kit can of Coopers Pale Ale;
and removing the Pearle from the boil ( 60 min addition ).

This leaves the recipe as follows:

1.7kg can Coopers Pale Ale
1.5 kg Light Malt Extract (1 can) 
0.5 kgCrystal Malt (40-60L) steep for 30 min at 65-70 deg C DO NOT BOIL GRAIN.

25g Cascade Hops (15 min) 
25g Cascade Hops (5 min) 
25g Cascade Hops (Optional - Secondary fermenter dry hop) .

Use the can of light malt extract for the 15 min boil, and add the liquid from the grain to the boil at the end to kill any nasties from the grain.

This is an easy entrance to steeping grains and boiling hops, and makes for a wonderful American Pale Ale in around one hour of brewing work.

Invest in a good grain bag, best brewing tool I ever bought.


----------



## drsmurto (5/9/08)

Agreed Robbo, looks similar to the LCPA kits and bits i used to make

Added a decent whack of chinook at flameout in addition to the cascade and then dry hopped with both.

i would recommend ditching the kit yeast tho and using US05.


----------



## Mantis (5/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Agreed Robbo, looks similar to the LCPA kits and bits i used to make
> 
> Added a decent whack of chinook at flameout in addition to the cascade and then dry hopped with both.
> 
> i would recommend ditching the kit yeast tho and using US05.



I must try one with all Cascade. I have a new batch just arrived


----------



## Stagwa (8/9/08)

Thanks braufrau and Mantis, Ill give one of these (or a hybrid) a go in the next couple of weeks.

How long did you mature your brew Mantis?


----------



## warra48 (8/9/08)

Here is a recipe for an LCPA clone, which is an American Pale Ale style. I brewed this early last year, and it worked out very well. It had the unmistakable citrus hop notes in the aroma, typical of the style.

Ingredients 
Morgans Stockmans Draught 
1.5 kg of Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract (Liquid) 
15g of Cascade pellets & 10g Cluster pellets on heat for 15 Minutes with Malt and can of Draught. 
US05 Yeast. 
12g of Chinook Pellets (dry hopped at rack).


----------

